# Composing desk options (pull out 88 keyboard slider important)



## Rob Elliott (Feb 18, 2013)

Title says it all. Looking for furniture to improve ergonomics of a 12 hour day.


Key for me is to have my Akai MPK 88 controller (height to highest knob is about 5.5 - 6") sit on a slider drawer - pull it out when inputting and push it ALL THE WAY in when mixing and editing. Obviously important to just miss my knees sitting at normal height. Mouse and qwerty to sit just above 'drawer slider' on flat surface at comfortable height.

2 x 32 inch monitors sit in front. couple of Focal Twin 6 BE's sit on isolators/desk. Rack underneath - perhaps 12-16 spaces

A plus to have a short 'peninsula' off to left to accommodate laptop. 


Any suggestions/links - short of hiring a local cabinet maker. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Studio E (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Rob. I don't know if this will help but I built my own desk to achieve what you are talking about. Actually, I should say I had it built. I ordered the drawer slides online and made my own simple design of a desk to implement them. Basically two cubes that are open on the front and back measuring 24 tall x 24 wide, then a couple narrower pieces to sit on top of the cubes to hold up the desktop and create negative space under it for my Yamaha S90xs controller keyboard. I ordered 500 lb slides online and they mount to the inside of the cubes. Initially I had put my mixing console on top but that quickly led to some carpel tunnel symptoms as I had no forearm support when working. There are some pictures here. Not sure if they will help.

http://www.myspace.com/studioee/photos/433537#{%22ImageId%22%3A6924245}


----------



## dannthr (Feb 18, 2013)

KK Audio custom built our desk at Pinnacle College--looks pretty, that's it on their front page.

http://www.kkaudio.com/

We had a Deopfer LMK4+ built in, but it's strong design, so one of these days I'd like to get one of their K1 Desks or A1 Desks.

But I haven't tried either of them out yet.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 18, 2013)

Eric and Dan - thanks for the links. Eric - yours was a bit 'dark' but I think I can see what is going on - nice.

Dan - I have the 2 x 32 monitors so I think the 'closest' model that will work is the K1-88K-NR desk. It may be a bit too 'small' but I think it could work as I have some free standing stands (with separate isolators between them and the focals now (like them).

That model also doesn't have a 'rack' for lower left (or right) - but using an angled rack now (sits lower left of where I sit) and works just fine - so it could work.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 18, 2013)

Ah, yeah, I forgot you're a pretty tall guy, right?

Says on the page 2 feet clearance between the floor and the bottom of the drawer--I'm 6'1", so that would do me all right, but I don't know how that would do for you.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2013)

Obnoxious self-promotion:

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/composersdesk/

(note the link to a larger PDF)

We can customize it to accommodate your set-up ergonomics.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2013)

^ The picture in the ad is the prototype desk, which I'm sitting at right now (and have been all day long for a few years). I'm just under 6'1".


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Dan - no we are the same 6'.1" height. 


Nick - that desk for my purposes would be too small but thanks for the looksee. I am really liking this one

http://www.kkaudio.com/keyboard.html


but with no racks on the desk top and it in 100% maple (floors in the studio are maple (QRDs, etc.)


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 18, 2013)

not sure if this helps but i made a custom slider drawer self under my desk using the sliders that are used for studio rack equipment. well, its actually for network rack equipment which are very heavy.

http://www.jonathanengr.com/serverdata- ... -1011.html

but went to a hardware store and got a piece of wood the dimension i needed to cover from leg to leg of the desk and bought to heavyweight sliders and made it myself.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 18, 2013)

gsilbers @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> not sure if this helps but i made a custom slider drawer self under my desk using the sliders that are used for studio rack equipment. well, its actually for network rack equipment which are very heavy.
> 
> http://www.jonathanengr.com/serverdata- ... -1011.html
> 
> but went to a hardware store and got a piece of wood the dimension i needed to cover from leg to leg of the desk and bought to heavyweight sliders and made it myself.




Yea that would be a good solution for a 'wood desk' - now I have a green glass / aluminum legs desk (but function follows form - which is the issue) - looks great but cannot add to or really change layout. :( 


I could 'raise' the desk a tad if I could come up with a solution for the keyboard to pull out (slider or even 'free standing' adjustable height stand on wheels (it would have to of course miss my knees and the under structure of the existing glass desk.)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 18, 2013)

You know - just thinking.....has anyone see a keyboard stand - low profile (think simple upside down 'U') - on casters - I could roll out and in. It would have to be quite low profile and adjustable heightwise. Just thinking then i could keep my existing green glass desk (which I love so far as looks go.)


edit: here are the dimensions that would work


stand - floor to top of stand 24" - including casters of course (with a 6" clearance for AKAI - it would all fit under existing glass table.)


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Feb 18, 2013)

I built my desk with the help of a carpenter. I'd suggest that 'cause you can get whatever size or shape you want.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 18, 2013)

You can get people to make things out of metal, too. 

.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2013)

Rob, I don't think it's any smaller than the ones in that link (which shows a bunch of them). And we can make it bigger or add rack storage no problem.

But whatever you do, I'd urge you to consider having the desktop slide over the keyboard rather than having the keyboard slide under the desktop. The reason is that it keeps the computer monitor and speakers the right distance from you all the time.


----------



## kclements (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> ... But whatever you do, I'd urge you to consider having the desktop slide over the keyboard rather than having the keyboard slide under the desktop. The reason is that it keeps the computer monitor and speakers the right distance from you all the time.



I love this idea - as soon as budget allows, I'm going to pick up your desk and replace the one I'm using now. 

Cheers - 
kc


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> Rob, I don't think it's any smaller than the ones in that link (which shows a bunch of them). And we can make it bigger or add rack storage no problem.
> 
> But whatever you do, I'd urge you to consider having the desktop slide over the keyboard rather than having the keyboard slide under the desktop. The reason is that it keeps the computer monitor and speakers the right distance from you all the time.




Good point on distance. The one I am looking at having built is the MD-1 wQR and bridge (sans the bridge on top).


----------



## dannthr (Feb 22, 2013)

Sexy, let us know how it goes--what you ended up deciding on and how you like it/dislike it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 22, 2013)

dannthr @ Fri Feb 22 said:


> Sexy, let us know how it goes--what you ended up deciding on and how you like it/dislike it.




Cool - yea thanks again.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 22, 2013)

Call KK Audio. And let them ask you, as they will, "What if you could have it all? What would you want." And then you go back figure out what "all" is to you. Your dream desk. And let them build it.

I essentially started from the desk I saw on Bill Brown's website and asked for a few changes, like the sliding keyboard shelf that slides only if I want to access the dials. (read: NEVER.) So it's still about the keys cutout.

Then you get speaker stands custom made to match the desk.

You gotta be excited when you walk into your room every day. If you're gonna spend the money -- get your dream desk.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 22, 2013)

My starting point is halfway down this page... with the wrapped up keyboard sitting in it.

http://www.kkaudio.com/custom.html


----------

